# Russischen mw3 key aktivieren



## xcebit (10. November 2011)

Hallo ,
ich habe mir eben mw3 bei -entfernt- bestellt. ich hatte noch nie probleme mit den russischen keys, bei bf3 gings auch ganz einfach mit dem language pack. Hab wie üblich versucht das spiel über steam zu aktivieren geht aber nicht was mich überrascht hat. 
anschließend hab ich es sowohl mit hotspotshield als auch ohne versucht zu aktivieren. habe in diesem zusammenhang alles in englisch russisch und deutsch auf steam probiert.
ich hab auch versucht mir den key zu schicken um ihn dann zu aktivieren aber das geht auch nicht. hat vllt einer das gleiche problem oder weiß wie es geht 

schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## Pokerclock (10. November 2011)

Support für Keys dubioser Herkunft wird hier nicht erteilt.

Zum Hintergrund: 

Vereinfachend gesagt, werden mit den Keys einfache Nutzungsrechte auf   urheberrechtlich geschützte Software "verkauft". Die Verkäufer selbst   wiederum besitzen aber selbst nur einfache Nutzungsrechte, die einen   Verkauf nicht erlauben. Haben diese nicht die Einwilligung des   Rechteinhabers, dürfen diese die Keys nicht verkaufen.

Woher stammen diese Keys? Oftmals sind diese günstig erworben aus   russischen oder asiatischen Retail-Versionen. Der deutsche Gesetzgeber   hat etwas, wie den "Erschöpfungsgrundsatz" entwickelt. Kurz gesagt,   erlaubt diese Regelung den Verkauf von Software, auch ohne Einwilligung   des Rechteinhabers. Das gilt aber nur für Software, die mit Datenträger   verkauft wird und darauf gebunden ist. Bei Keys ist das nicht der  Fall.  Zudem kommt hinzu, dass diese Keys nicht in der EU in Umlauf (vom   Urheber) gebracht wurden. Allerdings bedürfe dies als Voraussetzungen,   damit der Erschöpfungsgrundsatz greift. Auch das ist hier nicht der   Fall.

Kurzum aus diesem Grund dürfen Keys von dubiosen Online-Händlern nicht   verkauft werden. Erster Anknüpfungspunkt sind die niedrigen Preise weit   unter dem normalen Verkehrswert, zweiter sind AGB, die bereits etwaige   Accountsperrungen ausschließen. 			 		

-CLOSED-


----------

